# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  σπιραλ καλωδιο μικροφωνου

## brasidas12

καλησπερα ομαδα. στο πουλμαν που οδηγω εχει σαπισει το καλυμα απο το καλωδιο κ γινεται χιλια κομματια. ξερει κανεις πως να το ψαξω στο νετ η κανα μαγαζι που να εχει τετοια καλωδια; στο google μου βγαζει καλωδια studio ισια οχι σπιραλ. ειναι με 4 pin. ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα. Τσέκαρε εδώ. Ίσως βρεις κάτι..

----------


## chip

καλό θα ταν να ανέβαζες φωτογραφία από αυτό που ψάχνεις....

----------


## brasidas12

θα ανεβασω αυριο μια φωτο

----------


## brasidas12

20151005_135542.jpg  αυτο ειναι το καλωδιο παιδια20151005_135538.jpg

----------

